# Bachelor of Applied Science v. Engineering



## Anthony5 (30 Jul 2010)

I was hoping someone familiar with the recruiting process could clear something up for me.

During my application process, I was told that I didn't meet the education requirement for Engineering trades because I have a Bachelor of Applied Science, rather than a Bachelor of Engineering (and thus was it necessary for me to get an education waiver). It was my understanding that any degree accredited by the Canadian Engineering Accreditation Board (whether BEng, BASc, Bachelor of Science in Engineering, Bachelor of Engineering Science, etc.) would qualify for an Engineering trade, and the name was simply a matter of semantics/tradition. I find it difficult to believe that the CF would consider a BEng and a BASc to be different when the 10 provinical professional engineering regulatory bodies across Canada do not. 

The Recruiting Centre I went to, however, seemed to think it was something closer to a Bachelor of Science (not knocking people with a BS, they just aren't really the same thing), and referred to their papers which only listed Bachelor of Engineering.

I could be wrong, though. Could someone please clarify whether this is a misinterpration by my local recruiting centre, something strange about the CF, or whether there is in fact a difference between the two that I am unaware of?


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jul 2010)

The recruiter may want to confirm the details of the program.  A BASc(Eng) is not a BSc.

Many engineering degrees in Canadian universities are granted as Bachelor of Applied Science (BASc) in _____ Engineering.  U of T, Waterloo, Queen's and in fact RMC are examples of universities that grant BASc (Eng) degrees.   

The same applies for many post-graduate engineering degrees.  MASc( ___ Eng) is very common in Canada.  In fact, in many cases, a MASc(Eng) indicates that the degree followed a thesis-based program, vice a research or course-based engineering program than will normally award a MEng.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## McG (30 Jul 2010)

Wolfgang said:
			
		

> The Recruiting Centre I went to, however, seemed to think it was something closer to a Bachelor of Science (not knocking people with a BS, they just aren't really the same thing), and referred to their papers which only listed Bachelor of Engineering.
> 
> I could be wrong, though. Could someone please clarify whether this is a misinterpration by my local recruiting centre ...


Your local centre seems to be confused.  They should call back to thier mothership for help, or try visiting thier website:


> Formal Qualifications
> 
> The preferred degree is a Bachelor of Civil, Mechanical, or Electrical (Power) Engineering. A Bachelor degree in Science (Applied), Math, Physics, Chemical/Fuels and Materials, Fire Protection, Nuclear, Geomatics/Survey Engineering or Engineering Management may also be considered.


http://www.forces.ca/html/engineeringofficer_reg_en.aspx


----------



## gcclarke (30 Jul 2010)

Each trade has a list of "acceptable" degrees. They vary a fair bit from trade to trade, so you can't really go and lump all the "Engineering Trades" together. For example, my trade, Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer, deems many trades to be acceptable, from Mechanical and Electrical Engineering to Computer Science. However, Civil Engineering doesn't make the cut, despite being a full engineering degree. But if you're a Civil Engineer, Construction Engineering would find that to be quite acceptable. This may be what is causing the confusion.

Other than that, if this is a mix-up on the recruiting centre's side, I'd suggest calling a different recruiting centre, talk to them about it, and get the name of the person you're talking to. You could then take that information when you next speak to personnel at your own recruiting centre.


----------

